# ACR 6.0 is SWEET!



## KmH (May 28, 2010)

So was ACR 5.7, but still.....

I'm thinking about starting an ACR blog.

I wonder how many out there know how to bump the Exposure slider +- 0.05 with a single key stroke? Lots of people or just a handful?


----------



## D-B-J (May 28, 2010)

ACR? whats that? sorry for my lack of knowledge


----------



## Cedar (May 28, 2010)

Adobe Camera Raw?

in CS5 it's incredible. Agreed.


----------



## Dmitri (May 28, 2010)

Absolutely! I am loving it


----------



## robd (May 29, 2010)

I use lightroom for all of my editing. I don't have a reason to use PS. Yet. still a rook. I've experimented and read a lot of information about how it can help though. Wish I could become proficient with it. I like how simple LR puts all the tools that you need [most] in to one program, and easy to use. I wish I used the libraries and the such though. I just use it as an editing program, not organizational at all.


----------



## Sark (May 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if the ACR that comes with PS Elements differ that much from the CS versions.

Cheers

Sark


----------



## davebmck (May 29, 2010)

robd said:


> I use lightroom for all of my editing. I don't have a reason to use PS. Yet. still a rook. I've experimented and read a lot of information about how it can help though. Wish I could become proficient with it. I like how simple LR puts all the tools that you need [most] in to one program, and easy to use. I wish I used the libraries and the such though. I just use it as an editing program, not organizational at all.


You're missing half the power of the program.  Get yourself a good book on LR and read up.  I got Scott Kelby's book and I like the way it walks you through the program.  You will never learn all the neat tricks you can do with LR by experimenting around.


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2010)

robd said:


> I use lightroom for all of my editing. I don't have a reason to use PS. Yet. still a rook. I've experimented and read a lot of information about how it can help though. Wish I could become proficient with it. I like how simple LR puts all the tools that you need [most] in to one program, and easy to use. I wish I used the libraries and the such though. I just use it as an editing program, not organizational at all.


The image editor part of Lightroom is a slightly different version of ACR. Adobe designed Lightroom primarily as a image database manager and intended it as a suppliment to Photoshop.

Lightroom cannot edit pixels, and cannot take advantage of the most useful image editing feature there is, *layers*, because it doesn't have them.



Sark said:


> Does anyone know if the ACR that comes with PS Elements differ that much from the CS versions.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sark


The ACR in Elements lacks most of the capabilities that ACR has in CSx.

ACR Elements Panels - Basic, Detail, Camera Calibration
ACR CS5 Panels - Basic, Tone Curve, Detail, HSL/Grayscale, Split Tone, Lens Correction, Camera Calibration, Effects, Presets, Snapshots

ACR Elements tools- Zoom, Hand, WB, Crop, Straighten, Red Eye, Preferences, Rotate left, Rotate right.
ACR CS5 has those plus - Color Sampler, Targeted Adjustment Tool (TAT), Spot Removal, Adjustment brush, Gradient tool.

Additionally in CS5 ACR you can define the color space (4 color, 2 grayscale) the image pixel dimensions, and the ppi.


----------



## robd (May 29, 2010)

davebmck said:


> You're missing half the power of the program.  Get yourself a good book on LR and read up.  I got Scott Kelby's book and I like the way it walks you through the program.  You will never learn all the neat tricks you can do with LR by experimenting around.



Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## MarcPPhotography (May 29, 2010)

How does that camera calibration menu even work.


----------



## Garbz (May 29, 2010)

It gives you access to the underlying colour profiles for the camera. It allows you to select a profile and bias a few settings in a very limited way. It becomes all powerful when combined with the DNG Profile editor:

DNG Profiles - Adobe Labs


----------

